# BMWCCA-San Diego Chap. 2-Day Auto-x (Apr. 9-10th)



## jaramill (Feb 20, 2002)

Posted on behalf of Dan Tacket:



> Hello Autocrossers:
> 
> Just once this year, the San Diego Chapter will present a 2-day Autocross, our 2011 Spring Fling. On April 9-10, we will host a traditional Autocross with timing and trophies on Saturday, and our popular continuous-lap format (4 laps in a row per run) returns on Sunday so you get immediate feedback on your line and build-up some useful heat in your tires. It's a unique autocross experience and a chance to bring down a second car on the second day so you can exercise ALL of your toys.
> 
> ...


----------

